# The Original Feline Invader (Before the time of Sera/Tsuki)



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

I can't believe I've never posted this before but I just realized I haven't. The story of the first cat that "invaded" my apartment. So here goes....

I had taken a shower late in the morning it was around 8 am and had just gotten dressed. I came back out to my front room and heard meowing and I looked over to see a little cat head sticking out of the under the sink cabinet. I was shocked not sure what to make of it so I went and I calmly shut the bed room door to contain it. After which I carefully approached the cat not sure of it's nature, it's owner, their nature, etc I knew nothing about it because in spite of living in this apartment I hadn't spoken to a soul (even now I've spoken to 3 people all one time each). So I picked up the kitty and knocked on my neighbors door and asked him if it was his cat. He was shocked and confirmed it was before taking it saying he thought "they had sealed all the holes".

I thought it was strange so I went back to my apartment and looked under my sink to find a large hole in the under the sink area that linked the two apartments. Thinking the cat would likely do it again I placed a kitchen chair with around 80 pounds of weights on it. I went and washed off any cat hair and changed. By the time I was getting ready to finally go to bed again I heard meowing coming from the cabinet and I could see the door banging against the chair covered in heavy weights. At this point I went over to my neighbors apartment again and knocked on the door telling him his cat had gotten into my apartment and asking him to come get it. He said he thought for sure they had the holes sealed but apparently not. So he came in I removed the weights and chair and he took the back.

At this point you would think the story was over right? But nope I happened to have a litter box a small one that was just used as a little under sink storage bin (to keep things in place) so I placed it under the pipe and in front of the hole to keep the cat out along with some weight against it to be certain. I removed the chair at this point and prepared to go to bed. Before going I heard more meowing and I knew the poor cat had gotten into the wall again but at this point there was really nothing I could do so I left it alone and told him his cat was in the wall again. He didn't say too much that last time and I filed a maintenance request to get the hole on my side fixed.

A few days later the maintenance team came in and covered the hole with a wood piece and I never had the problem again. They had mentioned wanting to fix it on my neighbors end but they couldn't get a hold of him to do so and thus couldn't enter. But all of us just laughed about the whole thing. Eventually in the apartment office they asked about the incident and just laughed as well to be honest as annoying as it was I still find it funny to this day because it was just so unexpected.

This was long before I even considered getting a pet back than I was still in the state where I was vowing to never get another pet because I couldn't bare the pain of losing it. But things changed and eventually as a minor a detail it is the litter box that was used to block the hole was taken to my parents home to be used the day my parents and brother met Sera and Tsuki Thanksgiving day 2014 5 days after I brought them to my apartment.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

How funny! I can believe it, though, because there was enough room under my sink cabinet for my cats to get into my neighbor's apartment when I moved in. I had my dad block the hole so my cats wouldn't go visiting.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

Haha Whats funny is even after that day there was at least one other incident where I heard meowing in the wall. My parents were around at the time and I told them but they didn't hear it (know it was there). Poor cat must have been confused.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh dear, what a neighbor you have! Do you still live in the same apartment? Makes me wonder why that cat was so determined to go in the hole over to your place instead!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm not sure if I still have the same neighbor or not since I only spoke to him once just like anyone else I've met her lol. I pretty much keep to myself. I wondered that too but I think he just liked me since I was able to pick him up without issue.


----------

